# What would you do?



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

My dear friend is moving several states away and has decided NOT to take her survival storage items for the most part. Of course I'm inheriting most of it and it is a real blessing for me. But the more I think about it the more I questioned what would I do. So here it is--what would you do and why? With the way things are and getting worse daily I think I would take my storage and get rid of other things to make room in the truck. Going to a new place and if SHTF you have no one and no back up stores. She is taking a load of Augason Farms items, I forgot how much.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have invested way too much time & money into my preps to leave them behind and start over. There mere thought of having to go back to square one causes me mental anguish. If I could not make room in the truck I would rent a trailer to pull behind the truck, or I would rent a bigger truck. Something. Anything.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'd take my stuff with me. Too much money and time invested to leave it behind.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

If this person really is a 'dear friend' and it sounds like she is...why not offer to help her pay for a trailer to carry her preps along on the move?

Or

Offer to store them for - say no more 6 months, so they can come back and reclaim them. I suppose as a last resort, you could sell them and send her the what money comes from the sale.

After that, you should make it plain that a _gift _is that, a _gift_ and they now become part of YOUR preps - just to avoid any bad feelings in the future.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

DKRinAK said:


> If this person really is a 'dear friend' and it sounds like she is...why not offer to help her pay for a trailer to carry her preps along on the move?
> 
> Or
> 
> ...


She is renting a truck; but taking other things. The supplies are a gift. She is taking a few supplies but not much.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

I definitely would not leave any of my preps behind. I know that I don't have near as much as some people here but regardless of the amount I would find a way to take every last grain of rice and waterproof match with me.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Were I in her situation I would make two trips if necessary. Were I in your situation I would say "thank you".


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Sentry18 said:


> I have invested way too much time & money into my preps to leave them behind and start over. There mere thought of having to go back to square one causes me mental anguish. If I could not make room in the truck I would rent a trailer to pull behind the truck, or I would rent a bigger truck. Something. Anything.


That's my thought too. Not to mention the expense of replacing all the items. What I paid $10 for years ago will cost $20 or more to replace!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

Duplicate post.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I like the idea of giving her 6 months free storage, before assigning the preps "abandoned" status.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

What happens if it hits before 6 months? Do you use those preps last or do they become fair game?


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I am hoping to move in the next few months and I plan on leaving the bulk of my food storage. I will be taking my non-food prep items though....all canning supplies (including jars), cast iron, and to many other prep items to list. But the bulk of my food storage is staying here. 
Several reasons...The gas money to rent and haul all of it would make it an expensive endeavor, some of my preps are already getting dated...not out of date but close, two of my children will be staying here and they can utilize the food preps and I would know they are provided for, I plan to be able buy and store even more preps at the new place. There are already canning jars where I will be moving to and I plan to have a MUCH larger garden than I do here. I also plan to hit the stores up there and start restocking IMMEDIATELY. I have got a menu shopping plan down that I would be able to hit a few stores and have 3 months food supply stocked up in one marathon shopping day. 

I do plan on leaving the bulk of my food storage behind when I move.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I consider it too much of a liability to leave them behind. I dont like the things we're doing with our economy and the government spending is completely out of control. I think we're quite a ways away from a collapse like Argentina suffered, but at the same time, there are people and entities with the money and power to snap our system just because they want to hear the noise of it breaking and who knows what and why they do what they do. 

I'd ship them if I couldn't make room to pack them and bring it all with.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*I had this experience*

27 years ago I moved around 800 miles. It was 1986 and the economy had not been good for a while. I had been laid off from a better job and got a harder job that paid less. The economy just sucked and by the time I got it together, I was really poor.

I had purchased a complete years supply kit and had never used it. It was still in the boxes and I had it for around 5 years. I sold it to help finance my move. I have not replaced that kit, but have purchased other types of food for storage.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Dakine said:


> I'd ship them if I couldn't make room to pack them and bring it all with.


A larger truck or trailer is most definitely the best solution.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

When we made our move last month we knew we had the choice of bringing all our preps and moving them up a 300 foot steep hill or leaving them. We brought them with us. They are more important now than before we moved. With the nearest store/supplies being down the mountain and even then 20 minutes of driving through the citrus groves we need them to make sure we are never without.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

PamsPride, You have made the decision to gift you kids with your edible preps. I find that a very generous and loving thing to do. As it seems that you have the resources to restock in your new location I see no downside. I suspect that your stores were designed to include them anyway.

This brings up a point with the OP that I had not considered. I might leave some of my preps with an old friend, rather than deal with them, if I had the resources to replace them easily.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

It would completely depend on the situation (and the type of preps). I'd be inclined to take everything with me. But if my travel situation didn't allow it (for whatever reason), it would make me glad to know I could give them to a friend who would value them.


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

Your friend may be doing what many people do when they have preps near expiration dates. We have had some freeze dried stuff for well over twenty years. Bad thing is we should have been eating from our stored food supplies. As they say hindsight is 20/20. GB


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Woody said:


> That's my thought too. Not to mention the expense of replacing all the items. What I paid $10 for years ago will cost $20 or more to replace!


What I paid 10 for last year is 12-13 today. It may be regional.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

goshengirl said:


> It would completely depend on the situation (and the type of preps). I'd be inclined to take everything with me. But if my travel situation didn't allow it (for whatever reason), it would make me glad to know I could give them to a friend who would value them.


That's what she said. Her stores are well rounded. She said I taught her well.

It appears the consensus is to take with. It's all here, now to find where to put it. We will start Friday to inventory and organize. Many things I can no longer eat will be contributed to local pantries (particularly soups after heart attack and triple bypass)


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cybergranny said:


> That's what she said. Her stores are well rounded. She said I taught her well.
> 
> It appears the consensus is to take with. It's all here, now to find where to put it. We will start Friday to inventory and organize. Many things I can no longer eat will be contributed to local pantries (particularly soups after heart attack and triple bypass)


Sounds like a plan. Have fun!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Granny, I might suggest that you think about keeping everything you can find room for. The things that don't fit your diet for medical or taste reasons would make great barter. I also expect that there may me other, less prepared, people that you might care to help.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

Caribou said:


> Granny, I might suggest that you think about keeping everything you can find room for. The things that don't fit your diet for medical or taste reasons would make great barter. I also expect that there may me other, less prepared, people that you might care to help.


Thanks, never thought of barter.


----------



## invision (Aug 14, 2012)

I hate to say it but take advantage of the situation... Now for me, I am pretty much like Sentry and the gang, no way would I leave it behind...


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

All my preps stay with me. Period. And my tv. Everything else can be sold here at yard sales and after the move buy new furniture. Reminds me of my SIL. Her and her new husband rented 2 trucks and crew to move their 2 seperate houses into a new big one. Once they unpacked all their crap they realized their old stuff looked crappy in the new home and ended up buying all new furniture. All they kept was 1 set of nice china, pictures and the tv. The money they wasted on movers could have furnished the whole house. Gotta plan ahead. A sofa is a sofa but preps always gain value.


----------



## cybergranny (Mar 11, 2011)

invision said:


> I hate to say it but take advantage of the situation... Now for me, I am pretty much like Sentry and the gang, no way would I leave it behind...


Oh, I am. There are about 30 buckets and 25-30 boxes of canned goods. She's coming tomorrow for her last visit before she leaves Tuesday with several more boxes.I haven't seen my basement for several months due to my bypass surgery last fall. My daughter kept telling me it was full. Well I made it downstairs yesterday to have a look see and start supervising some organization. It's full. This is going to be some kind of task; but like many of you, I wouldn't part with preps deliberately. In fact many of the preps were used since my hospitalization to aid in nutritious meals and cut down on the shopping for my family. My canning this year will be limited as I don't have the strength yet but I managed 10#'s asparagus and asparagus soup yesterday. Not much, but I still attempt to take advantage of supplies. No matter what, I think I will always take advantage of prep supplies cause you never know what is going to come your way or someone close to you.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

cybergranny, I'm sorry to hear about your surgery. I hope your recovery is steady.

Can't help but think maybe the surgery was also a thought in your friend's mind - she knew you would make good use of what was left behind.


----------

